# Help!! Animonda Carny kitten food



## chesca13 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi, im new here and this is my first post....ive had cats before but when i was younger this is my first kitten of my own, hes an 8 week old bundle of energy and ive only had him for 3 days im feeding him Whiskers kitten wet & dry as thats what he is use to and untill i found this site i didnt realise how rubbish it is....after spending the last two days on the internet looking at nearly every forum about whats best ive come to Animonda Carny it sounds good to me but was wondering two things....
1) Does anyone else give there kittens/cats this and what do you think of it?? 
and 2) Do i have to give him the kitten food or will he be ok on the adult food?? Some sites say that all kitten food is is a con to get you to pay more and that its just the same stuff in smaller pieces.
Any help would be great as all i want is a healthy little kitten.....thanks


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Animoda is a very good food. Have you seen the A-Z food threads made by Hobbs? At the top of the health and nutrition section? My cats eat it sometimes, alongside Smilla/Bozita and RAW. And the adult food is just fine for kitten. It's a little bit of a gimmick really. There really is no need to put the kitten on kitten food as they eat quite a lot so manage to get all their vitamins from regular food.

Can we see some pics of your gorgeous kitty please?


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

It is a high quality wet food, so definately one to go for. My cats do not like it much, but then they don't seem to like any canned cat food, or those in pouches much either!


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Sorry to go off topic, but BSH, you have very fussy kitties don't you? Even fussy with their raw! Loki is a bit like that. It's such a pain.


----------



## tyrole (May 5, 2009)

I feed Max Animonda and he likes it. Its not too pate like, quite moist. He prefers the fish mix to the beef.
Hobbs very kindly sent me some to try before I bought.
I said i would repay the favour so if you would like to try I can send you some tins 
Past members I've offered have declined :lol:


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Chez87 said:


> Sorry to go off topic, but BSH, you have very fussy kitties don't you? Even fussy with their raw! Loki is a bit like that. It's such a pain.


Yes, one more than the other, it is a pain and very expensive.


----------



## chesca13 (Sep 30, 2010)

tyrole said:


> I feed Max Animonda and he likes it. Its not too pate like, quite moist. He prefers the fish mix to the beef.
> Hobbs very kindly sent me some to try before I bought.
> I said i would repay the favour so if you would like to try I can send you some tins
> Past members I've offered have declined :lol:


That would be great, thank you :thumbup:


----------



## chesca13 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks guys...yea i read the A - Z thats were i saw it then had a look on zooplus, is that the best place to get it if he likes it?? I already have about a million pictures and so soes my mum, lol, i will try and put some on. Im glad i joined, think this site is really gonna help me raise my kitten...


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

This site has helped me no end since I joined. I already feel like I'm a better cat owner than I was 3 months ago! Sure it will help you too, lots of good people on here willing to offer help and advice.

Yes zooplus I think is the best place. I get all my food from there. Plus delivery is free on orders over £19, and they often have offers going which make things even cheaper.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

For Animonda Zooplus is the ONLY place in the UK, unless you are lucky and you find it on ebay. 

Welcome to the pf btw!


----------



## chesca13 (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks...:thumbup:
dont know how to put a pic on here but ive made a pic of him my profile pic.....hope its worked lol.:confused1:


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh he's very cute! Love the black splodge on his nose!


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

My boys get Animonda carny alongisde Smilla and Bozita - they really like the turkey and rabbit flavour. I've also tried two of three exotic pouches - Kangaroo and ostrich, the ostrich went down particularly well. I like it (haven't eaten it lol!) but I mean I think it looks and smells pretty good as pate cat food goes.

Just to warn you, I checked on their website - the fish varieties are only complementary (that is BOTH the Ocean and the Fish menu varieties). The meat (fleisch) menu ones are all complete.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Interesting Colette, I would actually query whether the Carney Fish Menu is a complementary foods considering that they they add minerals and vitamins. The Ocean one no doubt is but with the Carny Fish I am not so sure.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Hobbs - that's what I thought. I was initially going to try the fish menu ones, as there was no indication on the Zooplus website that they were not complete like the meat menu. However, looking on the Animonda website I noticed this:

animonda : Carny Ocean | Discerning Pet Food | Cat Food | Dog Food | Bird Food states "supplementary diet"
animonda : Carny Fisch Menue Adult | Discerning Pet Food | Cat Food | Dog Food | Bird Food also states "supplementary"

The meat menu on the other hand.... animonda : Carny Fleisch Menue Adult | Discerning Pet Food | Cat Food | Dog Food | Bird Food states "complete diet".

I just can't imagine why it would state supplementary on the fish menu if its actually complete - surely they would realise that may lose them some custom?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

I know Colette, I have it marked up as complementary on my A-Z as well but I am wondering whether this is one food where the waters are a bit murky. 

Yes, it does say complementary but as I said, they add vitamins and they declare minerals. 

I might email them tomorrow to see what's what.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Right, I emailed them, will let you guys know what they say.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice one, cheers Hobbs - will try them if they turn out to be complete - they look really good (as cat food goes!)


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Had word back from Animonda at last. They say it is classed as a supplementary food because although it contains some vitamins and minerals, it doesn't contain all the trace elements and other minerals in the amount it would need to in order to be a complete food. There we go....


----------

